# Fuck Bitches (Ex-GF issues)



## widdlywhaa (Sep 19, 2009)

I can't believ my fuckin Ex showed her fuckin face at my work (subway) and asked for me by name.

I wasn't there last night but my co-wprkwers told me about it this morning when I came in, and she made all kinds of fucking accusations about me and said she never wanted to see me again and after a while I was like "thats fine fuck ya anyway" but she keeps pokin her head around knowing that I still have feelings I'm dealing with for her and taht if she doesn't want anything to do with me the least she could do is avoid giong to fuckin places like you know MY FUCKIN JOB, when I called and confronted ehr about it she was like "Oh, I even forgot you worked there" and she said my co-workers were lying but WTF why would they lie about something as fucking random as that.

ugh her bullshit knows no end, sorry for the bad grammar i'm in too bad a mood to spell/grammar check properly, and i'm not wearing my contact lenses.

but seriously why would she stir up so much bullshit.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, she sounds a little cuckoo. How old are you guys?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Sep 19, 2009)

I already see your problem, you've got things out of order. You're supposed to get money first, THEN fuck bitches.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Sep 19, 2009)

Some women just like to know they can still hurt you. My ex fiancée started trying to come to shows just to upset me.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm 20 goin on 21 and she's 18 goin on 19.

it's fuckin rediculous. I was never anything but awesome towards her and she chose to be the way she is now.

LOL, when i had called to confront her she was with her "New Boyfriend" , this piece of shit guy who used to shit talk me all the time, and i could tell it made her nervouse to talk to me around him. My only point was that there is another subway in the area, that one of her bullshit "friends" works at might I add, and she came to mine and ASKED for me BY NAME. Now if she has somethin to say she should say it and not be a pussy but if not she needs to get on and let me get on.



OT: That dinosaur makes me laugh every time i se it.


----------



## schecter007 (Sep 19, 2009)

ah sucks to hear dude.. what can you do? i just got back from a holiday and my ex (whom im still very much in love with) calls to cry to me that the dude shes sleeping with hooked up with his ex... they just dont think, why the fuck would i wanna hear that??? hahaha all the best man


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm definitely not sittin through that bullshit with her.

if she wanted me to take care of things she shouldn't have spit in my face after I broke up with her, then I felt bad and tried to patch things up.

again she may be a little upset that I left her but thats no excuse for bullshit like this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

sounds like your co-workers might be lying dude


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 19, 2009)

she admitted to being there though thats the thing that makes it so believable......

and it just didn't seem rehearsed at all when they talked to me abou it, I clocked in and one of them just came right up to me and said, "I've got something to tell you, you're probably gonna flip/get angry, but it's bettter that you know than she surprise you."

wich i get the feeling is what she wanted to do, just roll up on me in an environment where I couldn't say anything back to her bitchy remarks without getting in trouble.


----------



## Jem7RB (Sep 19, 2009)

Dude, hate to bear the news, but, YOU broke up with HER, She knows you've still got feelings for her, She is acting like every other woman on the planet, it's called vindictive retaliation.

On a plus note, she may get bored if she thinks your not into her anymore, which after dumping her you shouldn't really.

Good Luck and i hope it gets better for ya Bro


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah it really pisses me off more than anything, i mean yeah i have feelings for her still and i gave a lot for her and everything, but i have started seeing other girls and I really just want her outta my life.

I'd rather put it away and let that be the end of it, and i guess that means just ignoring her which as hard as that sounds seems like the only real answer.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 19, 2009)

I know what your talking about! I feel your pain. My ex did some of the same things but only around my new girl just to try and piss both of us off! Some womean can be crazy!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 19, 2009)

iv recently as last week encounted an EX FROM HELL like this. 
its just attention seeking.


----------



## schecter007 (Sep 19, 2009)

I find i play better and record better vocals after ex encounters hahaha


----------



## AK DRAGON (Sep 19, 2009)

If she creates a scene again at work, its time for a restraining order. I know that sounds extreme, though it will save your sanity and your job


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

serve her a _really_ disgusting Subway, I mean the WORST tasting one you have, maybe wipe it around the staff toilet seat for a few seconds and maybe scratch some dandruff in there, that'll get the bitch back.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 19, 2009)

^That is real fucked up, man. 

It's a good idea.

As for vengeful ex-girlfriends - women do this just like bees pollinate flowers; I don't remember if they actually have to do it to survive, but you can guarentee that they WILL do it.


----------



## lobee (Sep 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> serve her a _really_ disgusting Subway, I mean the WORST tasting one you have, maybe wipe it around the staff toilet seat for a few seconds and maybe scratch some dandruff in there, that'll get the bitch back.


Your heart is in the right place, but I don't think he should do anything that would get him in trouble. 

You should just mess with her head a bit and have a sandwich made before she comes in so you can give it to her and say, "I made this sandwich 'special' for you" with a maniacal grin. Don't do anything to the sandwich, and if you play it right she'll be terrified to eat it. Or if she comes in when you're working, make her a sandwich and tell her you have to go to the back room for something. Again, nothing needs to be done to the sandwich just count 20 Mississippis and make some fumbling noises for effect. 

Make sure to inform your coworkers of your plan so you don't get in trouble.


----------



## HaGGuS (Sep 19, 2009)

My ex rings me for computer advice for her new boyfriends p.c. 

Ignore her, and if she keeps it up just tell the manager at your work to deal with her anyway they see fit.
If you get lucky she may come in, spin out at you, and your boss will ring the cops and get her ass hauled outta there. 

Keep your mobile phone with you at all times from now on... just in case.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

lobee said:


> Your heart is in the right place, but I don't think he should do anything that would get him in trouble.
> 
> You should just mess with her head a bit and have a sandwich made before she comes in so you can give it to her and say, "I made this sandwich 'special' for you" with a maniacal grin. Don't do anything to the sandwich, and if you play it right she'll be terrified to eat it. Or if she comes in when you're working, make her a sandwich and tell her you have to go to the back room for something. Again, nothing needs to be done to the sandwich just count 20 Mississippis and make some fumbling noises for effect.
> 
> Make sure to inform your coworkers of your plan so you don't get in trouble.



haha yeah, the fear is worse than the pain!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 19, 2009)

^
your avatar


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 19, 2009)

I dunno man, I think the pain of whatever VD or worms she'd get from the toilet could be worse than fear.

What the fuck is up with your avatar? hahaha


----------



## budda (Sep 19, 2009)

in all honesty...

who gives a fuck. it's irrelevant, you're both young, life goes on. That said, i do feel for you as it's a shitty situation to be in.

I called my ex last night, i needed to talk to someone and we're still friends. i realize i probably come across as a bit of a jerk in this post, but i woulda talked this out w/ a best friend, not posted it online..


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Sep 19, 2009)

Well society moves on and some people get help through public forums nowadays. If you didn't like it you didn't have to post  

What your experience is does not apply to everyone else. Just because you may not have had a bad breakup, or perhaps were able to keep civility with an ex, doesn't mean that's attainable nor desirable for everyone else. There are some exes I talk to and some I hate with a passion. And everyone's different.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 20, 2009)

well the restrianing order did cross my mind if something like this happened again becuase in her accusations towards me a restraining order against ME came up, but seriously she is coming around MY place of work.

I did talk about it with my close friends, but the anonymity of forums allowed me to gather advice from individuals who may have also encountered similar situation without spilling my guts to everyone I know and personally i'd like to keep this little incident as small as possible.

really it's jsut gonna come down to, if she got anything from me etaring into her over the phone about harrassing me, then she'll stay awa. if not i'm just gonna have to do something.

on another note this little incident was on solidified by a remark she made to, well what used to be, a mutual friend of ours when they comnfronted her about it, she said "I'm really good at being a vindictive bitch", which roughly translates , at least to me, that yeah she did everything my co-workers told me she did and did exactly for the reason i thought she had.


----------



## budda (Sep 20, 2009)

i do apologize, hasn't been the greatest day. I hope it wasn't taken personally.

*is also going through BS w/ the ex but it's my problem and not hers*


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL it's totally understandable i've been feeling shitty too but you know what helped me.... flirting with and attractive co-worker all shift, and flirting with my attractive regular customers lol.... does loads for your self confidence when they flirt back


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 20, 2009)

Fuck that stuff man, and that line you said "Fuck Bitches" is something we say at EVERY show my band does, and we have songs about this kind of stuff (ex gf bullsh!t) so I know where your coming from man,


----------



## liamh (Sep 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> serve her a _really_ disgusting Subway, I mean the WORST tasting one you have, maybe wipe it around the staff toilet seat for a few seconds and maybe scratch some dandruff in there, that'll get the bitch back.


It's a Subway sandwich though.
You could wipe your ass with it, and it would still be a divine mouth-watering delicacy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 20, 2009)

liamh said:


> It's a Subway sandwich though.
> You could wipe your ass with it, and it would still be a divine mouth-watering delicacy.



true say brosef


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL totally off topic, but how in the hell does everyone eat that nasty fuckin meatball sub? thats gotta be the grossest thing we serve, par none.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 20, 2009)

meatball marinara is naaaaaaasty.

tried to eat a footlong once, failed.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 20, 2009)

LOl luckily i can make whatever i want and ring it up however i want so i'm not stuck on that $5 dolar footlong bullshit, but even then there's better stuff than the meatball on that list and we sell so many.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2009)

I cant believe what I am reading.

People actually giving praise to Subway? Subway - *Eat shit.*


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 20, 2009)

lol dude it's a sandwich.... i know that the business sucks but i mean come on. however subway employees (yes many of my co-workers) kill me in the way they handle peoples food. i just wanna smack em on the back of the head and be like "would you eat a sandwich all piled full 'o shit and messed up loking like that!"


----------



## Jogeta (Sep 20, 2009)

^ still beats going out and getting all the ingredients and then going all the way home to make a sandwich by yourself

subway for the convenient win \m/


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2009)

widdlywhaa said:


> "would you eat a sandwich all piled full 'o shit and messed up loking like that!"




This


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah it kills me, i can't stand to have but maybe one or two people i work with make my food if I can't lol.


----------



## rvoteary (Sep 20, 2009)

Why not just ignore her till she fucks off XD


----------



## synrgy (Sep 20, 2009)

liamh said:


> It's a Subway sandwich though.
> You could wipe your ass with it, and it would still be a divine mouth-watering delicacy.



The only way that statement could POSSIBLY be true is if 'your ass' was actually 'Scarlett Johanssen's ass'..

Subway is gross. They're are to subs what McDonald's is to burgers. Almost every town has a mom + pop sub shop that's been around since the 50's or earlier. THOSE are the places to get divine mouth-watering delicacies. Fuck Subway, and while I'm at it, fuck Jared too. 

Jared's Aides - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 20, 2009)

Subway... I was thinking public transportation. LOL

Anyway, there are two things you can do to punish bad behavior--spank or ignore. If you couldn't care less, ignore her. If you want her back, try spanking her.

Disclaimer: sevenstringj is not a professional counselor, and probably has no idea what he's talking about. Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 20, 2009)

if you wanna get rid of her Guilt trip her. suck it up and say something along the lines of "if iv done anything to piss you off im sorry." i said that to a recent EX FROM HELL and she hasnt said a thing about me or to me since. i was sorry for shit but it shut her up a treat


----------



## budda (Sep 20, 2009)

widdlywhaa said:


> LOL it's totally understandable i've been feeling shitty too but you know what helped me.... flirting with and attractive co-worker all shift, and flirting with my attractive regular customers lol.... does loads for your self confidence when they flirt back



I don't feel I have much to offer right now, so im not being very flirty.

oddly enough, i was great at flirting when i was taken . being a flirt is fun though!

I also gotta get into a gym routine for the year: working out helps to relieve stress, and i'll get back into it


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 20, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Subway... I was thinking public transportation. LOL
> 
> Anyway, there are two things you can do to punish bad behavior--spank or ignore. If you couldn't care less, ignore her. If you want her back, try spanking her.
> 
> Disclaimer: sevenstringj is not a professional counselor, and probably has no idea what he's talking about. Proceed at your own risk.




yeah i;'ve decided ignoring her is probably the best route, spankning her would probably only stir up things i really don't wanna deal with..... but maybe just maybe....... nahhhhhhh




TimSE said:


> if you wanna get rid of her Guilt trip her. suck it up and say something along the lines of "if iv done anything to piss you off im sorry." i said that to a recent EX FROM HELL and she hasnt said a thing about me or to me since. i was sorry for shit but it shut her up a treat



I'm pretty sure i made her feel like shit, our phone conversation pretty much consisted of her trying to play innnocent and me reotorting with lines like.

"YOU said you never wanted to see ME again.... EVER. Like i'm the worst fuckin person in the world or some shit, So why even come around to MY place of work, let alone ask for ME by NAME"

and......

"You CHOSE to handle things the way you did, and thats why our breakup wasa bad, not because I did anything. you made the choice to alienate me, and disrespect me both publicly and oprivately, and you were the one that talked about me like I was some piece of trash. If i'm such a bad person to deserve that you certainly shouldn't be coming around me."

bear in mind her biggest reasoning for coming to that subway was that it was "Closest to her work". which, in all reallity, is true; but there are two subways, the one I work at and the one her friend, who backed up her bullshit during our breakup, works at; and the difference between the two drives is only A MINUTE OR TWO AT MOST and they are in totally opposite directions from her work. her "Craving for a delicious sub", or howevever she pu it, could have been satisfied, far away from me and just as quickly without risk of encounter. In fact the other subway is in a Wal -Mart so there was absolutely no reason for her to come to mine other than to kick up shit.

lol i've been gathering everyones stories the past day or two just to make sure i didn't stir up anymore un-needed shit.... but all it did was make her pathetic story weaker.


----------



## budda (Sep 21, 2009)

Ryan, as for the people who are handling food wrong - blow the whistle on them. Seriously.

My boss wouldn't stand for that shit - you pull it too often, kiss your job goodbye! Depending on what's being done, it's just plain Illegal.

I'd do something about that.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 21, 2009)

It's not that they're handling it in an un-sanitary way or anything, i guess it's just that i have a higher standard of what looks appealing to me.

I never really hear a lot of complaints from customers but on occasion it happens and I can't do anything but whole heartedly agree with them.



an update on the ex-gf situation:

I woke up this morning to the sound of my txt tone giong off frantically and guess whjo it was..... she had sent me an eight page gut spilling session aout how she wanted to appologize, and that she didn't understand why she had handles things the way she did but she understood that she had greatly wronged me and that I didn't deserve that because I had never been anything but great to her, and had taken the very best care of her thatn any guy my age could even hope too. we txted back and forth for a bit and every reply she sent had some regretful opollogy attached to it, she's also try to do cute little things she used to do when we talked on the phone again.... I'm not sure exactly how to take this but she had to go into her morning class before we could take the conversation any further.

I'm thinking if she says anything to me again that I should ask her to talk to me in person about it.... I think that if she has the guts to admit her wrong doin in person then it derservers a little more merit then a txt message when no one else is around.

waht do you guys think?


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 21, 2009)

maybe you're really great at making subways 

and whatever she writes or tells you during phone call - it's always better to talk in person. always. so if you make any conversation about all that stuff again, just tell her that you want to talk in person


----------



## katierose (Sep 21, 2009)

Man these girl problem threads you guys post are just adorable.

Stupid girls love drama. She did that just to piss you off. She sounds incredibly unstable and needy, so it was only a matter of time before she sent you those sorry ass texts. 

I say cut your ties with her and move on. You can do better.


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 21, 2009)

and what she said ^


----------



## Hellfury (Sep 21, 2009)

I have an ex who, on my 19th bday (nov 8 last year) got fucked up drunk in public and threw up everywhere. . I had to carry her out the mall. . I dumped her that night

I dated her for 10 days.. and she's still after me. . phones from random numbers etc. .

I need a restraining order. . but don't have the heart. .


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 21, 2009)

katierose said:


> Stupid girls love drama. She did that just to piss you off. She sounds incredibly unstable and needy, so it was only a matter of time before she sent you those sorry ass texts.
> 
> I say cut your ties with her and move on. You can do better.


 
This is true. Its a cycle that you may come to recognize if you continue to participate in this particular drama, but in any case you WILL learn from it, and hopefully you already have. It may seem unusual to consider, but _every_thing you experience is loaded with opportunities to grow and learn - romantic relationships especially so, in most cases. If you feel that your relationship with her still has something to offer, then let her act on her appologies. If not, accept her appologies but let her know that you need to move on. Knowing that every relationship has something to offer makes it a lot easier to move on from old ones.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 21, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> maybe you're really great at making subways



QFT




katierose said:


> Man these girl problem threads you guys post are just adorable.
> 
> Stupid girls love drama. She did that just to piss you off. She sounds incredibly unstable and needy, so it was only a matter of time before she sent you those sorry ass texts.
> 
> I say cut your ties with her and move on. You can do better.




This, I am being most wary of

It seems to me.... that when i confronted her on the phone i really made her feel like shit, she made a comment to the effect of "I don't even think about you anymore" which this mornings events would deem false, my response to this remark that night was "Great! Thats just another thing to quote you on that makes getting over you easier!" I've been thinking that this whole thing is just some game to get back at me for initiating the breakup... and when she realized that maybe I actually was trying to get over her, maybe she felt her plan worked a little too well and paniced.... thoughts?


----------



## katierose (Sep 21, 2009)

See this is why I hate most girls. 

They have an undying need to control everything. They date you for a minute, get bored and dump you. Then you're with a new girl, or simply moving on in your life and they suddenly feel the need to get all over your nuts again. It's not that they really care, they just need to mark their territory..and prove to themselves that they can get you whenever they want. It's fucking retarded. Thankfully I have never done such 3rd grade antics.. but this girl is obviously trying to mess with you.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 21, 2009)

this is gonna sound totally cheesy to the max but there is part of me that wants to patch things up..... there is the other part of me though saying "If you do this bro imma punch you in tha nutzes!" right now it's a battle between which is stronger I suppose.... fuck internal conflict.. it sucks hard.

as an aside she has expressed interest in talking to me in person... but she seems to be trying to make it sound like much more of a trying task than it is.... on message said she's have to "sneak" to even talk to me. I'm assuming his means she doesn't want her new guy to know... or at least she wants me to think that...... I'm really starting to laugh at the situation cuase it's kinda like when you arm wrestle with someone who talks a big game then you beat 'em... even though they thought they were gonna win out for sure..... kinda an "I told ya so" attitude.


----------



## katierose (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I missed the part where she has a "new guy". In that case, forget her completely. Obvious waste of time.


----------



## shredfreak (Sep 21, 2009)

It gets even completely disgusting when an ex hates you & decides to hang out the dirty loundry & shit spicing things up a but, hope you don't go down that road cuz believe me, that can get ugly 0.0

Been through things like this before & recently just stepped away from someone. Between the 2 of us everything was great but when others ppl like friends & everything got added her complete attitude changed from just plain & sweet to nearly stopping at nothing to get to the centre of attention again. Completely despise attention whores. Can't say i'm much interested if anything goes on behind my back since i didn't tell that much personal, but fuck this man. I'm more angry at myself at being so completely wrong about someone


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 21, 2009)

thats how it was with me at first.. I felt like i had completely misjudged someone and wasted my time.....

i don't really have to worry about her saying too much.... she accused me of stalking, and controlling her, and pretty much mental abuse... but when she tried that everyone called her bullshit and that got shot down.... since this has gone down she's down to like 2 friends, her new guy and some shithead that had her back during the breakup.

neither of the two are any more than fair weather frineds, who are at her side until she has a problem and needs real help, so I can imagine not having anyone like myself or her old friends to really rely on is playing a part in this too.


----------



## budda (Sep 21, 2009)

katierose said:


> See this is why I hate most girls.
> 
> They have an undying need to control everything. They date you for a minute, get bored and dump you. Then you're with a new girl, or simply moving on in your life and they suddenly feel the need to get all over your nuts again. It's not that they really care, they just need to mark their territory..and prove to themselves that they can get you whenever they want. It's fucking retarded. Thankfully I have never done such 3rd grade antics.. but this girl is obviously trying to mess with you.



Are you single? 

They do like control, and when a guy puts his foot down after being a bit of a softy, they go "oh! " and they kind of like it in a weird way, being told what to do after having the reigns for so long.

part of me misses my ex like crazy, she's one of my best friends still - but I'm not talking to her for a month, because the part of me that wants her back needs to let her go. The rest of me is sick of that part of me being a whiny crybaby about it, literally.

that said, i've been a wreck for a few hours a night the last two nights in a row. Say hello to lack of sleep and some emotional exhaustion every 8-14 hours...

I personally can't wait until we can just be friends again. I can wait to find the right person for me.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 22, 2009)

update guys! lol

she's working very hard to build communication between us again..... I'm fairly certain she txt me at every moment during the day that she wasn't A. in class or B, working....... she even just capped off the night by chatting with me about my brother who is very ill..... I DIDN"T EVEN KNOW SHE KNEW ABOUT THAT!


----------



## budda (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe she paid more attention than you thought?


----------



## Variant (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 23, 2009)

^^^
a truer post has never been made. Kudos to you sir


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 23, 2009)

indeed

sorry for my absence... an update though... 

I think I'm starting to get a handle on this... In the past day and a half (the morning before work yesterday was the initial apollogy) we've had abour 4 or 5 friendly conversations, none of wich i initiated..... and it seems, becuase I know she is very busy between work and full time school, that she is messaging me any time she has free time ie, on the way to school, between scheduled classes, her breaks at work, after work, granted she doesn't have school work requiring immediate attention.....

although from this i have gathered.......
She's keeping the fact that she's talking to me secret, at least from her current BF and her other friend(LOL i really think those are her only two "friends" left at this point) that doesn't like me.......

She obviously WANTS to talk to me..... IE. giving up some of the little free time she has just to shoot shit with me and see how my day is going throughout it; and I mean I thought i had a quick txt thumb but these messages popped back fast. Something she never really did before when we used to txt. which kinda gives me the image of her just sitting ther staring at her phone screen, in the breakroom of her work or in her car, waiting for the alerts.....

she had put me in a position of "control"... I could very easily spill the beans on her, to afformentioned BF/Friend, as my inbox is far more full of messages from her than anyone...... not sure if this was intentional or she is just relying on the face that I'm a nice guy.

and lastly 

I, at least for the past day or two, have become one of her daily considerations..... as in she gets a spare moment and says to herself "I wander what he's up to...."


lol I know this is a long post but I've given this some very serious thought........


NOTE: i've pretty much decided on the few ways this little song and dance can end... however some of this stuff makes me LOL pretty hard and I will continue to sahre the LOLz... inject your own thoughts as you see fit....

FINAL UPDATE................

well I met her for a chat..... I can't say it was the greatest thing I've had to endure, I imediately noticed how tired she looks, she looks like absolute shit... and appartently only makes it through the day with unhealthy doses of energy suppliments.

For the first bit I just strolled around with her while she grocery shopped. (we decided i would meet her at the walmart close to her house.

we just idly chatted about how things have been for the two of us, an dher story is just pathetic..... she seems so miserable, and everything she does is dictated by what her "friends" think.... I really felt bad for her cause she hates it... I could see it in her face, but she just keeps doing it and laughing about it like it's nothing, her laugh made me wanna puke before the end of this meeting....

we then went to the parking lot where she loaded the groceries she had bought into her back seat... I then just stopped her beside her car and said, "Alright, enough idle bullshit it's time to talk......"

the entire conversation came down to this, I told her I still loved her, and that she had destroyed any chance of us just being friends for a long time, if even that. I told her that I could see she was struggling and I wanted to help, I really did cause I wanted to see her make it through college and do the things she wanted to do....... but she was just so fucking complacent....... eventually I go tired of her changing the subject, and dodging around questions and i just said.... "Look, if you wanna keep shittin around with these pieces of shit (BTW I was right in the fact that her new guy not only lied about getting into the navy... he hasn't even started to school or gotten a job since graduation... she pretty much supports their entire relationship....) or you can have something good with me.... and thats it, None of the people you're spending your time with will ever do as much as I will, and none of them will ever treat you with the respect, compassion, and undersatnding that I will...... we can't be friends at this point. I've carried around a lot of bad feeling for too long because YOU decided that you wanted to avoid our problems instead of facing them and working it out..... However I still care aobut you and I wanna be with you... but I'm not gonna stand here and boohoo about it and beg you, I know that I'll get along fine if we're not together and I have so far... but I have a strong emotional want to be with you and I'm through trying to pretend I don't."


long story short she didn't say no.... but her avoiding saying yes told me that she wasn't ready to have something good in her life cause she's too busy hanging onto childish bullshit; and as much as it sucks, and as much as I wanna scream and cry over this I can't..... I jsut don't have the heart to anymore.... all I can do is wash my hands of it and start over when I wake up tommorrow... I think the last thing I said to her was that I couldn't take her bullshit anymore..... the girl I had fallen so hard for was gone, and dead it seems..... and as far as I was concerned she didn't exist to me anymore..... then I turned around and walked to my car, shut the door and started it....

it's stil kinda surreal becuase I didn't think i'd be the one to simply walk away..... I always try to stay and fix things, but I just couldn't I had no more words in my entire mind to say to her.......... I'm done...


----------



## yellowv (Sep 26, 2009)

Bitches be crazy


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 26, 2009)

widdlywhaa said:


> I'm done...



Good call, dude. I know what it's like to have ex-girlfriend issues, cuz I've had 'em all. The best thing to do when it comes to girls that just fuck your shit up is to tell them to leave you alone until they grow up. If they don't, then just ignore them.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bitches be triflin'.

You're 21. Date older women.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 27, 2009)

nordhauser06 said:


> Bitches be triflin'.
> 
> You're 21. Date older women.




LOL my, or what I call my, "second" mom gave me the same advice when she stopped by my subway the other day.... I kinda have a feeling this would work... but i have nothing to offer an older chick.... it's not really impressive to be a broke ass musician trying to build yourself up.... at least not to me...

On the upside Potential NJB (new job day)... I jsut did an interview at my local guitar Center for a customer ops position... $8 and hour + discounts + working with friends again + well workin around guitars all day = total win to me.. even if it is guitar center,-.


----------



## shredfreak (Sep 27, 2009)

Lol, kinda similar with me lately. Done aswell although i still didn't block her on msn, email & such since im most likely dumb enough to help out if needed. Although i doubt i'll be easily convinced on the other hand ...


----------



## budda (Sep 27, 2009)

older women 

I could go for a great 24 year old  lol


----------



## Tukaar (Oct 7, 2009)

Disregard females. Acquire currency.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Oct 7, 2009)

Kill her.dead.


----------



## katierose (Oct 7, 2009)

Tukaar said:


> Disregard females. Acquire currency.



Words to fucking live by.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 7, 2009)

Tukaar said:


> Disregard females. Acquire currency.


 
 This is awesome


----------



## lobee (Oct 7, 2009)

Tukaar said:


>


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 7, 2009)

nordhauser06 said:


> Bitches be triflin'.
> 
> You're 21. Fuck older women.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2009)

Beer, Guitars, Chicken, Meat in general, Music > Chicks


----------



## budda (Oct 8, 2009)

well it's fun not to do everything yourself sometimes  - but you dont need a girlfriend for that


----------



## widdlywhaa (Oct 8, 2009)

ugh, what I fucking need is a girl who's into guitar..... OMG that would rock, even if it wasn't metal guitar hangin out with a chick who didn't bitch everytime I picked up a guitar would be awesome!


----------



## budda (Oct 8, 2009)

so by "into guitar" you mean a girl who likes you playing music, right? They're nice to have around, yeah.


----------

